# Insertion of Vascular Access Device



## breanne (Feb 11, 2008)

I am coding for an Anesthesia Practice Group and have a question of a diagnosis code. I have a question when trying to code for a patient who is being seen for the insertion of a Vascular Access Device.  Insurance is not paying for the current code we are using.  The ICD-9-CM volume 3 has a code 86.07.  I know that Volume 3 is used b hospitals as procedure diagnosis code.  I am confused on if I should use the Volume 3 code or if there is another code in Volumes 1 or 2 that I should be using instead.

-Thanks
Breanne Biehl


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 12, 2008)

Vol. III represents the hospitals coding for inpatient, facility fee services.  Basically, those only carry weight in calculating the DRG.

Vol. I & II represent the "medical necessity", or reason for an encounter, illness, injury or other diagnoses.  

For any vascular access device, I'm prone to use V58.81 primary, the reason(s) for the insertion (if so stated) as secondary and the appropriate CPT code to describe the Anesthesiologists' services.

It sounds like you're coding the pro fees for anesthesia, in which case you'll code the Vol. I ICD for the DX and CPT for the service.

Hope this is of some assistance.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 13, 2008)

Breanne,

Can you please give me a brief description of what the docs are doing and why they are doing it?  Please do not include any protected health information.  Also, what code have you tried to submit previously?

Lastly, are you billing for physician services?

Here is my email address:

maryann.palmeter@jax.ufl.edu


Maryann Palmeter, CPC


----------

